# Trout Blast 2017 Victory!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Trout Blast 2017 treated us well! For the 3rd year in a row, our clients claimed 1st place stringer in the open division. This year our clients also pulled in 2nd place stringer along with big trout and big red. All the boats we had in the tourney caught fish and had a good time. Our fall fishing is really getting kicked off and it should be an exciting next couple of months!

Capt. Caleb's team
1st place stringer 29.67lbs
1st place trout 7.35lbs

Capt. Nick's team
2nd place stringer 27.09lbs
1st place red 8.33lbs

We have some openings the rest of October for anyone interested in catching some fish. Lodging is also available for those really wanting to relax!
Oct 18, 19, 22, 23-26, 29-31
November calendar is filling up FAST with cast & blast trips, so get with us if you're interested.

To book:
Email: [email protected]
Call/text: 979.240.5312

Enjoy the pictures and we hope to hear from you!


----------

